# Just saw the competion at work today!



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

:furious::furious: We are the drywall contractors on this 1 job, and usually we would do the painting as well. However, the GC stop giving us the paint because he found some painting company who does it 1/2 price from us and every other bid. So while we where finishing an area, I watch the hack jobs paint.

The guy used a 6 ft extension pole to his sprayer and had a helper mask off everything, and carry the hose for him while spraying. Priming - The guy primed everything without dusting off the walls, with some cheap primer I never saw before, and that stunk like hell. So he primed everything, no back roll of couse. Then 3 hours later, he substituted the Ben Moore - paint that was spec'd on the plan with some PORTER Paint. I heard it cost 45 a 5 gal. He sprayed that paint on, again no sanding in between coats, and no backroll. He was done with the job, color prime and 1 coat of paint. Then he poured the PORTER paint in an empty gallon of Ben Moore container, and said to the super- here is your touch up paint. LOL! I said wow what a hack job. I felt like telling him to uppen his price atleast. He can have the painting work, but charge more that what your charging.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

GOOD FOR BUSINESS . i love these guys!


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

"Then he poured the PORTER paint in an empty gallon of Ben Moore container, and said to the super- here is your touch up paint.". ..s.o.b....I told my guys to only give him a quart..i am not made of money ...


----------

